# S-2 factory painted wheels



## furrycnorm (Sep 22, 2018)

I am starting to clean up my new project, a 1955 schwinn hornet. The wheels are painted ivory to match the rest of the bike but show surface rust and rust that looks like it has eaten through the paint in several spots. By looking at the pictures, what do you recommend I use to clean them/soak them to clean them up without removing more paint? I want to keep the bike original and not repaint if possible.


----------



## Sven (Sep 23, 2018)

I've had luck with a kiddie pool with  citric acid.


----------



## furrycnorm (Sep 23, 2018)

Sven said:


> I've had luck with a kiddie pool with  citric acid.



Watched some videos. Looks like citric acid does what I want, eats away rust great. Would you recommend I seal the entire wheel in a clearcoat afterwords so the exposed metal doesnt start to corrode?


----------



## Sven (Sep 23, 2018)

I m no expert...but I think I'd use a good wax. In my experience ,with non-bicycle projects,  some clear coats have a negative reaction to the paint....or over time the clear coat yellows. There are a lot more qualified people on this site to give you a better answer about clear coat in regard to Schwinn paints.

Are you planning on breaking down the wheels ?


----------



## furrycnorm (Sep 23, 2018)

Sven said:


> I m no expert...but I think I'd use a good wax. In my experience ,with non-bicycle projects,  some clear coats have a negative reaction to the paint....or over time the clear coat yellows. There are a lot more qualified people on this site to give you a better answer about clear coat in regard to Schwinn paints.
> 
> Are you planning on breaking down the wheels ?



Not sure yet, the spokes dont look bent or anything so I might just leave it together and just break down the rear hub itself.


----------



## Sven (Sep 23, 2018)

The spokes look to be in good shape and not rusty..from the pictures. The rims look very good as well. I didn't know if you were going to break down the wheels to clean, polish and wax then rebuild....and service the hubs.


----------



## furrycnorm (Sep 25, 2018)

Sven said:


> The spokes look to be in good shape and not rusty..from the pictures. The rims look very good as well. I didn't know if you were going to break down the wheels to clean, polish and wax then rebuild....and service the hubs.



I might do it just because I have never fully broken down a wheel.


----------



## furrycnorm (Sep 25, 2018)

Can anyone else chime in? Again wanting to preserve what I have and try to slow down the rust.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 25, 2018)

If you're not going to break down the wheels I would clean up the rims with Bar Keepers Friend using 0000 steel wool and or a brass brush for around the spokes. Then a few coats of a good wax.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 26, 2018)

I'll try that for the S-2s I'm moving from Darla to my nephew's 1995. It's part 90s, part 50s and part repro but I wish I'd had one like it when I was a young teen.

I believe I actually have some BKF sitting around.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 26, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> I'll try that for the S-2s I'm moving from Darla to my nephew's 1995. It's part 90s, part 50s and part repro but I wish I'd had one like it when I was a young teen.
> 
> I believe I actually have some BKF sitting around.




I personally don't like using messy steel wool. I like old somewhat used up green kitchen scotch brite pads if I have some handy.


----------



## KevinBrick (Nov 4, 2018)

Be very careful rubbing anything on those pin stripes.. I’ve had good results taping them with the blue painters tape to protect them . Hard to do with the spokes in there.. Works on chain guards etc .. I overlap the pin stripe and just do one edge/side at a time the retape to do the other side.. Works really well to remove non original paint. Take the paint off the stripes last and very gently..


----------

